# Quite simply, the cutest picture ever.



## Wreth (Mar 16, 2010)

http://wildtracks.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/fennec-fox-cub.jpg


----------



## WiseWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Hah! that is awesome! =D


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't that a Fennec?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

TOO CUTE

*head explodes*


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 17, 2010)

IMO not cute, but many lulz were had


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2010)

his face is hilarious


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

issocuuuuute


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

What an adorable little rat-puppy-weasel-thing!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 18, 2010)

fennec foxes will make you lower your gaurd with its adorableness and then rip your neck out @.@


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't that a Fennec?





Fuzzy Alien said:


> What an adorable little rat-puppy-weasel-thing!



Sweet, I'm almost obscure


----------



## xcliber (Mar 18, 2010)

I wonder what restrictions PA has on exotic pets. I want one so bad!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 18, 2010)

That is pretty cute!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not really.



This. The text kind of made me =/.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 18, 2010)

http://wildtracks.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/fennec-fox-cub.jpg


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> http://wildtracks.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/fennec-fox-cub.jpg



Someone should take the fennec's face from that pic and use it to make an Advice Fennec.


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

Aw aint that adorable.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 20, 2010)

http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/10/13/128999418919877440.jpg

Imo. 
Also, your avatar kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 20, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/10/13/128999418919877440.jpg



OH MY GOD

I WANT THIS SO BADLY

:3


----------

